# B-taps



## pudge565 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a question regarding B-taps. I would like to know on the one side it has 2 red tabs that pull out. Does anyone know what they are for. Our instructor was explaining them to us today and we asked him what they are for and he said he has no clue. So I want to answer the question and inform all the students and the instructor.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Got me on that. C-Taps and H-taps are both electrical crimp connectors:

C-tap:









H-Tap:









And a "B" wire connector is an old Bell System number for what people call "beanies" now, and they're normally only used on alarm work nowadays:










Best I got. I'm out of alphabet.


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

Buchanan B-Taps Insulation piercing tap connectors


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

My initial thought is for tap and run conductors....maybe even run-run?


----------



## pudge565 (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes nap those are what I am talking about. The one with the two bolts/screws is the one with the 2 red tabs. Any idea what they are for? Maybe I will have to call the manufacturer and ask them.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

pudge565 said:


> Yes nap those are what I am talking about. The one with the two bolts/screws is the one with the 2 red tabs. *Any idea what they are for?* Maybe I will have to call the manufacturer and ask them.




Eliminates split bolts and tape.







.


----------



## pudge565 (Jan 26, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> Eliminates split bolts and tape.


 
I know what the B-tap itself is used for I just want to know what the pullout red tabe on the back are for.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

pudge565 said:


> I know what the B-tap itself is used for I just want to know what the pullout red tabe on the back are for.


An article about the tap says this:
"Both the single- and double-bolt models have unique Turbo Spacers that hold the housing wide open during the install process, giving the electrician full access to speed connections."


----------



## pudge565 (Jan 26, 2008)

So the question is answered maybe. Sounds logical that that is what they are for.


----------

